# The best dry dog foods 2019



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I also feed Victor, both the select high energy and the all life stage. And they get Instinct raw boost mixers both as treats and I sometimes add a little to the food. Renn also gets a tablespoon of Purina pro plan canned, just to mix up the flavor.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Sounds good Murfar. I also sometimes add a little canned Merrick. It has one type of various flavors that is 96% protein from meat, which I like to give. 

https://www.merrickpetcare.com/recipes/backcountry-grain-free-96-real-chicken/

Instinct is a really good food. I haven't tried the topper things though because I just give them other toppers a few times a week like eggs, sardines, some meat if I have it...just plain like chicken from the night before or whatever. But I bet toppers you give make really good treats. yum yum. :hungry:


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Sounds good Murfar. I also sometimes add a little canned Merrick. It has one type of various flavors that is 96% protein from meat, which I like to give.
> 
> https://www.merrickpetcare.com/recipes/backcountry-grain-free-96-real-chicken/
> 
> Instinct is a really good food. I haven't tried the topper things though because I just give them other toppers a few times a week like eggs, sardines, some meat if I have it...just plain like chicken from the night before or whatever. But I bet toppers you give make really good treats. yum yum. :hungry:


We feed Victor to our active Lab and our toy poodle gets Farmina in the morning and Answers Raw in evening.


----------

